# 1996 pickup rev limited @2500 RPM



## bigSQUISHY76 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hello,
I could not find a forum with my truck in it but I hear this is a very good site and I could really use some help! Please

I have a 1996 ( Manufactur date 8/1996 ) pickup king cab XE 2.4 ltr 4 cyl engine, Manual XMSN, rear wheel drive. 

A couple months ago I noticed that when I would come to a stop my RPM would dip and then rise back to about 800/900 RPM. I checked for vac leaks, replaced some old looking tubeing but could not find anything wrong. Seemed to run fine until about a month ago. Was driving on the freeway @ 70-75MPH and the truck started loosing power. Reminded me of the time my alt. went out. But this was not the same. It felt as if I had just down shifted except instead of the RPM climbing they were dropping and bogging down the engine. Pulled over and was stuck on the side of the road for about 2 hours. Started it back up as a last try before calling for a tow and she started fine. I had full rev of the RPM but when I got to 3500 RPM it would happen all over again. I waited for rush hour to pass and limped home.

I decided to start with the simple stuff. fuel filter, plugs, wires, distributer rotor and cap, air filter, even flushed the oil because I was already a mess. Started it up and all was good. 

until...

2 weeks ago drove to work with no problems. Was on my way home from work. Half way home sudden drop in RPM and power. Check engine lite on and can not get RPM above 2500. Limped to a auto repair shop to get the codes read, The mechanic told me I had a MAF sensor failure and an O2 sensor. but was told the O2 would not cause for LIMP mode or RPM limiting. 

Looked all over the place for a MAF sensor. Found a new in the Pkg. OEM part number hitachi for $150 on ebay motors. Just got it in today. Installed it and no dice. The problem is still there and worse because before I was able to get normal performance for 10 to 15 minutes and now right off the bat 2500 RPM limited and a strong rich fuel smell. I don't remember the code. I am waiting for a friend to bring a reader in for me to use. but If the MAF sensor wasn't it but the code is still there for it what else can it be? Please help!

Active Duty Navy with 16 years, awaiting a Medical seperation for 2 distroyed disk. This currently my only car and with my pending unemployment and disability, changing random parts will take food out of my wife and son's mouth and money we can't afford not to have for when I am discharged and have to re-locate. Any serious inputs , sugestions and advice greatly apreciated. Sorry this is soo long. I don't have much left at the moment and this is our life-line. 

Very Respectfully,
bigSQUISHY76

San Diego Cali


----------



## RobXEV6 (Nov 3, 2009)

Check the ECU codes, it probably is the O2 sensor. Mine just went out a few weeks ago with the same symptoms. Also, your truck is a hardbody, so you should be posting in the 'HB' forum (where you will also find info on reading the ECU codes).

Rob
'95 HB, XE-V6


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Has the timing been checked? Might be a timing related problem.


----------



## bigSQUISHY76 (Nov 19, 2009)

*OBD II code P0105*

Ok so I got a code reader and this is the only code it gives me after changing the MAF sensor(p0105). However I am warned not to just replace the part but to locate the service manuel for further guidance. Where the heck do I get this manual and how much will it cost. 


Also thank you to the 2 of you who posted above. I was originally told that I had an [email protected] sensor code but it does not show up at this time.

I cleared the codes then ran the truck for 20 minutes. Was that long enough for all of the systems to do their thing or will I need to drive it and if so how far or long? Also I have the code but no check engine light.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

drive it around and see what happens, then report back. Usually a rev limit that low means saftey mode has kicked in and something serious is wrong or a major code was thrown.


----------



## Tanner 722 (Jul 2, 2016)

Did this guy ever figure out our? Im having the same problem, mine is a 96, not a hb. I pulled my fuel filter and blew it out, found chunks of rubber, so I put a clear inline between the tank and pump. Didn't help anything, si I figured more rubber, clear inline is clean and I blew out the stock filter. No rubber, nothing, there is something between the pump and filter that I think Is the pressure regulator, but other than a house I can't figure out where the rubber came from. It's only got 87k on it so it definitely sat for a while. The guy I bought it from claims he had no idea what I'm talking about lol. But it looks like he replaced the alternator to try and fix the problem and then bailed on it. Sometimes it's fine, sometimes I can push 3k, sometimes I can't push past a grand.. dumped some sea foam in it but that hasn't helped a while lot. Maybe coil? Thanks in advance.


----------

